# Introducing two new residents here at Dreamcatchers



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Two of the babies I am keeping from my recent clutches have been named, so they officially stay here.  So, I would like to introduce you to our 4 week old babies -

"Calypso", DYC Cinnamon Pearl split pied hen









Calypso is from Jazz and Niah. Jazz is a DYC Normal split pearl pied and wf and Niah is a normal cinnamon split pied. Calypso is the third generation result of breeding out the split WF.

and 
"Castiel" DYC Normal - unknown sex at this time.









Castiel is from Arcadia and Orion. Arcadia is a DYC Pearl and Orion is a normal split Lutino, Pearl and cinnamon. Castiel is 4th generation breeding out the white face.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! They are both adorable!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Very beautiful birds.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so gorgeous


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks all,


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is a picture of "Sariel", Castiel's sibing. Another DYC.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow...Castiel's cheek patch is amazing!! And you're getting there with Calypso's as well. They look beautiful!!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you Roxy - I was really pleased with this batch of babies.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

What beauties!!!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous babies! I can't wait to see pix of them as they grow older. Their colors are amazing!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous babies. I love the names, too!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The cuteness is almost too much to bear!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They re adorable ! Im jealous of Calypso No,actually Im jealous of all of them.Theyre beautiful babies.Congrats


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Suri - Lutino pearl split pied - 4 weeks. Sister to Castiel and Sariel.










Unnamed yet... 25 and 28 days old Cinnamon split WF Pied (pearl if boys) - Their father is Calypso's half brother.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww they are just adorable! I bet they will grow up so beautiful and sweet


----------

